# I spy with my..



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

little eye something beginning with P 

btw I'm in the office 

and very bored :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Printer.

P.S. Me too!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Printer.
> 
> P.S. Me too!!!


I'm glad I'm not the only one who's bored 

No, it's not printer


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Errrmm.......Pen?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Errrmm.......Pen?


Errrmm.......Nope


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

pencil;
prat from the post room;
p***k from management;
plant;
puppy;


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

PC?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

StuarTT said:


> ....
> puppy;


 :? :!: :lol:

Paper clips?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

StuarTT said:


> pencil;
> prat from the post room;
> p***k from management;
> plant;
> puppy;


Nope
Nope
Nope
Nope
A puppy? 

What kind of office do you think I work in? :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


No it's not PC or paper clips


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Phone?
Photocopier?
Photograph?
Pixels (on computer screen)?
Pernod?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Mrs_Claus said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > pencil;
> ...


Mind you there are a few old dogs here


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Paper(work)?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Phone?
> Photocopier?
> Photograph?
> Pixels (on computer screen)?
> Pernod?


no
no
no
no
no  
Come on boys you can do better than this :roll: it's easy :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Paper(work)?


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Paper well done your turn


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Mrs_Claus said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > pencil;
> ...


You don't ever look out of the window while at work?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yay!!

I.S.W.M.L.E.....something begining with........

F


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

StuarTT said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> > StuarTT said:
> ...


There are no windows just four very thick walls :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Yay!!
> 
> I.S.W.M.L.E.....something begining with........
> 
> F


Folder?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Females!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mrs_Claus said:


> Folder?


Nope


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> > Folder?
> ...


Fingers?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

StuarTT said:


> Females!


If only !! :roll: Only 4 in the company and the term "female" could only be applied loosely  :wink:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

FOG (what's the weather like in the UK?)


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

StuarTT said:


> FOG (what's the weather like in the UK?)


Flipping raining


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Fingers....10 thanks...but not the right answer!

StuarTT - It's sunny here....Guess again!!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Got me stumped!

How about:

Flutes (do you work in a music shop?)


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

filing cabinet?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

a (F)laptop! Sorry, I'm just getting silly now!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nope
Nope and Nope!!

Hint: It's staring you in the face!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Nope
> Nope and Nope!!
> 
> Hint: It's staring you in the face!!


Forum?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] YAY!!

Gotta go now - Boss has just found me some work to do :roll: :x


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Spoilsport!

Forum!!! Bloody Hell! I was about to say Flat screen!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] YAY!!
> 
> Gotta go now - Boss has just found me some work to do :roll: :x


Thanks for playing with me:-* Have a great weekend.

If you're not busy can we play again on Monday?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

My boss is back on Monday, so I have a feeling that I'm not going to be available for fun and games!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

StuarTT said:


> My boss is back on Monday, so I have a feeling that I'm not going to be available for fun and games!


Well tell him he can't come in if he's going to spoil all our fun and games 

Better still ask him if he would like to join in  The more the merrier


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

StuarTT said:


> Spoilsport!
> 
> Forum!!! Bloody Hell! I was about to say Flat screen!


Strangley, that was the first thing I thought of but I thought it was too obvious. You can hardly miss by 19 inches  :roll: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mrs_Claus said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] YAY!!
> ...


No problem Mrs.C. - Hope you have a good one too. 



Mrs_Claus said:


> If you're not busy can we play again on Monday?


I'll have to see how things pan out - I'm off on holiday the week after so I may have to cram some extra work in


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Mrs_Claus said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


I'm off on holiday that week too  I won't do any extra work though 

Where are you going?  I'm going somewhere begnning with J


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Jamaica?
Jersey?
Jordan?
Jerusalem?

Me - I'm off to North Devon for a chill out week. Farm cottage in the middle of nowhere with sauna, outdoor spa, gym, tennis and it's own small lake. Desperately needed, can't wait 8)

Just hope the weather cheers up a bit :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Jamaica?
> Jersey?
> Jordan?
> Jerusalem?
> ...


Sauna and outdoor spa that sounds like my kind of holiday 

I'm going to Jersey 

I'm taking the car on her first overseas trip  I just hope she can swim


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

I've just checked my records and it's official - this thread is the biggest pile of crap I've ever seen.....unbelievable. :roll:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

You're right, Wattle off and annoy someone else  :roll: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> I've just checked my records and it's official - this thread is the biggest pile of crap I've ever seen.....unbelievable. :roll:


But you know it isn't the first and certainly won't be the last though! :roll:


----------

